# 211k forgets it is a DVR



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

Every 4 to six weeks my 211k forgets it is a DVR. What is really a pain about this is I don't know it until I am wanting to record something, which many times is record something right then. 

Only way to fix is reboot. Does anybody else encounter this?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

What message does it give you when you try to record?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OP didn't provide any info about the EHD: what is the EHD model ? What drive inside ? Is power saving mode turned on for the drive or/and for the internal [USB-SATA] controller? Etc.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

My guess was the power saving mode as well


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> What message does it give you when you try to record?


When I hit the record button it does nothing. If I hit the DVR button it brings up the screen to create a timer to record to a vcr.


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

P Smith said:


> OP didn't provide any info about the EHD: what is the EHD model ? What drive inside ? Is power saving mode turned on for the drive or/and for the internal [USB-SATA] controller? Etc.


It is a 1TB Hitachi SATA drive in an enclosure with a USB II interface. The drive does not have a native power saving ability that I am aware of. If it did I doubt it would take between 4 to 6 weeks of continuous running to kick in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you don't know the model, the chip (USB-SATA), so still has unknown the power settings - you can't be sure; I would accept your doubts as contributing factor to the issue.


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

P Smith said:


> If you don't know the model, the chip (USB-SATA), so still has unknown the power settings - you can't be sure; *I would accept your doubts as contributing factor to the issue.*


How can my doubts affect a piece of electronic hardware? The hard disk is continually spinning, I can tell. The blue light indicates it is running and it is always blue, 24 hrs a day, 7 days a week, including when the receiver thinks it is not there. The only time something changes is if I unplug the receiver, then the light turns red indicating it is not attached to a device. Even then the disk is still spinning.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's need to know, but to get the info I need to pull it hard from you. You posting each time only small piece of the issue...

Back to technical - your USB-SATA controller could be set that way, ie the drive is spinning but connection is seized.
Yet again, I can't pull from you models of the enclosure and the drive.


----------

